# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  غداره يا الفيس تضع البرازيل في النهائي

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

فازت البرازبل قبل قليل على منتخب جنوب افريقيا في نصف نهائي دوري الابطال بنتيجة 1-0 .
ليكون البرازبل في النهائي للمره الرابعه . 
سجل هدف المباراة المدافع دانيل الفيس في د 88 والجدير بالذكر ان المدرب دونجا اشرك الفيس في الدقائق الاخيره وبعد 3 دقائق من نزوله سجل هدف من ركله حره اسعدت الملايين . 
ظهرت البرازيل في مستوى سيء جدا ولو الحظ لكانت جنوب افريقيا في النهائي كما شهدت المباراة امتاع من بينار نجم جنوب افريقيا ويستحق افضل لاعب في المباراة مع انه اضاع عديد الفرص 
اذن خبرة البرازيل في الدقائق الاخيره تتفوق على ابداع جنوب افريقيا والمشكله يا جنوب افريقيا اضاعت الفرص.

----------


## دليلة

يلا ماعليش اتمنيت لو تفوز جنوب افريقيا
عشان البرازيل اعندهم تقة زايدة حكو لو فازت جنوب افريقيا
 علينا تعملها عيد رسمي بس اضن جنوب افريقا هزت تقة البرازليين
حتى وان مافازو

----------


## anoucha

انا فرحت كتير لفوز البرازيل صراحة

----------

